# What size are normal infantry bases?



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I got the parts to build a bunch of Ork Boyz but I need bases for them and was wondering what the normal base size was for purposes of ordering more from GW. Is it 20mm or 25mm?


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

they are 25mm


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

All bases are round for 40k... 20mm sounds like the square bases for small models in fantasy. Doubt there can be much of a problem with 40k base size as there is only 3- small, big and monstrous.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> All bases are round for 40k... 20mm sounds like the square bases for small models in fantasy. Doubt there can be much of a problem with 40k base size as there is only 3- small, big and monstrous.


20, 40, and 60 if memory serves


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

They are 25mm as said by Duci


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i sell bases and they are alot cheaper than GW ,they are genuine GW bases and my p&p is much cheaper too, plus you can order what you need not a big over priced bag.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I suppose the consensus is 25mm. Thanks much!

*edit* normally I'd resent being sold to on a public forum but even with international shipping that's a pretty great spot for bitz. Pity you don't have enough of the bases I need :/


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The standard for 40k is, in fact, 25mm. A fun fact about 25mm bases is that they're about an inch across, so you can form an assault buffer using ten models that covers 30'' of table (two inch coherency plus one inch bases). Just lead them in front of the army by about four inches, and you'll have an expendable screen your opponent will absolutely have to deal with if they wnt to break through your lines.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Culler said:


> I suppose the consensus is 25mm. Thanks much!
> 
> *edit* normally I'd resent being sold to on a public forum but even with international shipping that's a pretty great spot for bitz. Pity you don't have enough of the bases I need :/


your in luck i have just uploaded more bases


----------

